# Romantic restaurant for anniversary



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I would be grateful for your suggestions on a nice romantic restaurant to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary this coming weekend. (nearly forgot and I guess flowers won't just do it this year!!)


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! I like the Rivington Grill at the Souk al Bahar. Ask for an outside table and you'll get a great view of the fountain display and the Burj Khalifa. The food is excellent and reasonably priced. 

Rivington Grill serves a modern British menu in Downtown Dubai


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eau Zone at the One & Only Royal Mirage.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

go over to the Century Village or Irish Village over by the Tennis Stadium in Garhoud, seeing that your from Ireland maybe you have been there but its still a nice place


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Irish Village, Romantic? LOL I like the Habtoor Grand Grill, sitting outside is nice!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash you are so romantic!! 
How about that dinner cruise on Bateaux Dubai?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

my strategy of romance maybe is get her drunk 

edit: try Al-Boom Tourist Village


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh stop now Hash! You making all the girls envious of your girlfriend! First Irish Village and then Al Boom...you're such a gem! I'm guessing the flowers will be from Choithrams? LOL


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

lol honestly i only given flowers once in my life ... i was going on a date my best friend called me and told me to take flowers there was no flower shop around so i stopped by a grave yard and took some  bless the dead people may they go in heaven


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think Hash`s idea of romance is asking his date her name lol!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I think Hash`s idea of romance is asking his date her name lol!!


oh my that is just so romantic :lol:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Villa Beach at JBH is excellent. On the beach over looking the Burj al Arab. Food is top


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

lol @ Felix's comment. ^^


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Many thanks to all for your suggestions- much appreciated. I'll have to remember Hash's trick for obtaining flowers should I get stuck over the weekend!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Many thanks to all for your suggestions- much appreciated. I'll have to remember Hash's trick for obtaining flowers should I get stuck over the weekend!


If its the weekend, Hash might have already got to them! 
Congratulations on your 10th!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

does anyone want me to bring flowers for them for thursday night drinks :lol:


----------

